# Dividing a Crate for a Puppy



## Shneeg11 (Aug 17, 2010)

I own a large Midwest wire crate. Everything on here says that I definitely need to divide it so my puppy doesn't turn it into a master suite. What do you all normally use for a crate divider?

preferably something easy to get or make.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought one with a divider but he was only able to use it a couple of months and then out came the divider. You use a divider to keep them for urinating or something more serious in one corner and sleeping in another. Maybe you could tack some sort of chicken wire to divide the back half from the front. Just make sure that there are no sharp edges and that it is safe so that puppy will not get stuck in it or cut.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

You could fill it with a plastic laundry basket flipped upside down??? But they may chew that to pieces. (not good)
My first choice I would check to see if you can buy the divider on Amazon or a pet shop like petco or petsmart.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 42" Precision wire crate for Carly. We don't need the divider since she is 7 months old now. You are welcome to the divider, if it will fit your crate.


----------



## elywaldoya (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,
I bought a new puppy from a breeder that lives about an hour away. He's always kept his puppies in a barn, and they've never been apart, or ever been in a crate. She's a 11 week old Keeshond puppy.

We bought her a large crate, and divided it in two with a divider. She has two toys in there, and two towels down. We left her in there for an hour while we went out, and she worked herself up to be sick (she threw up), and was whining the whole time. 

Then bed time came last night, and we put her crate in my room, and she wouldn't stop barking and whining. I had to let her out, and she slept on my floor with me (completely silent). We need to crate train her, and hopefully keep her happy while in there.

Can someone give me advice on how to crate train this pup?


----------

